# Parallel Operating System



## C0B01

What exactly is one? :dead: 

Ive been trying to find a decent definition for ages now


----------



## holdenburg

*Recovery OS*

Hi...

Some MS KB articles suggest this if your having software issues on your operating system. This technique was used if your were trouble shooting Windows NT4. You take your damaged OS drive out of your system and install a new drive and new OS load. Then you attach your damaged OS hard drive. You can then copy files from your current operating system onto your damaged OS mounted as a second drive. 

Herb


----------



## vondon

a Parallel sytem is a series of cpu's operating under one operating system. Each cpu could have its own operating system. The parrallal system will use the unused memory of each cpu. Inshort, it is series of cpu's working by an master operating system with one set of input and output control by the master cpu. Note: each cpu must be able to address all memory in it. 

not going into the problems of bios control nor limitations of the original O/S on the cpu.


----------



## shuuhen

This is a very old thread. Try to keep your responses to threads from within the last 3 or so weeks.


----------

